# What western chaps should I buy?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

All you western riders just convinced me that I need to buy some chaps. So specifically, what type should I buy? Anybody have *links* to specific sites that I can click and order? I don't need show chaps. I want something that will hold my fat rear on the slippery horse. Cool looking would be good as well.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Schneider's Western Chap With Fringe in Chaps at Schneider Saddlery
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Shotgun Suede Work Chaps

or search ebay
Chaps | eBay


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's the best price I've found:
Tough-1 Suede Leather Western Show Chaps - Statelinetack.com
I really like the Schneider's chaps, but I'd probably trip on suede that hangs down that far, so I'd not recommend them. =( Maybe you're less of a klutz than me! =b


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, Schneiders typically makes good stuff. 
I flip the bottoms of my chaps up when I'm on the ground walking around so I don't trip on the drop or get them dirty. 

IF you're not planning on showing in them you can always take a good pair of scissors and cut off the extra. It won't hurt them any.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Some of you women, do most of these work ok on our more curvy figures? A lot of men have skinnier legs and bellies than I do.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

It can be hard to find a pair that fit perfectly off the rack. Measure your thigh at the widest part and go off the sizing charts. You can always adjust the waist with a hole punch and screwdriver. 

The hobby horse ones are nice because they have elastic in them that gives you a little more give, but they're considerably more.
Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Adult PMS Split Leather Chaps

They also have a couple of places you can order zip-in inserts to adjust the sizing if you're having trouble with fit.
Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Elastic Chaps Inserts
index


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd order a size up from what you think you'll need. But it depends on what type of jeans you wear! I wear loose fitting boot cut jeans not tight wranglers and I have to compensate for that.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If I put on my old wranglers, they will be tight. If they will go on at all........


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll probably get some of those from State Line Tack because they are cheap.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I, personally, don't like full length chaps. They restrict my movement too much. I use tall buckaroo style boots so don't need the extra protection on my lower leg. 

I love my "******".


----------



## PoofyPony (Sep 15, 2011)

I highly recommend this guy --> Hickman Saddlery - Home

That is where I got mine from and I love them. They are well built and will last the wear and tear you put on them.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll second allisons comments. ****** are more comfortable for most riding. If you are out in cold weather, The shotgun chaps will keep you warmer and give more protection. But they do restrict your leg movements. And in the summer are too warm.

****** come down to your knees or just below and offer much more freedom of movement. ( Think swinging your leg over the saddle) They will help keep your thighs dry in rainy weather or when the brush is dripping water from a recent storm.

Batwing chaps are really only useful in the arena working cattle. Too heavy and bulky to wear for a trail ride. They look great floppying around while you cut cows or team pen. But I can't reccomend them for the trail rider.

Pretty much any body who works with leather can make ******. Check with local saddle makers or aspiring saddle makers. They often start with ****** because they are faster to turn out and not as involved. Lots of ****** will be available at any Horse Fair which are common in the spring as rider get cabin fever. I've also bought some off ebay that have been great.

They come in many colors and many leather types. Look for some of the tougher leathers. Buffalo, Steerhide. Softer leathers that you see in gloves and garment leather are often to thin to offer the needed protection. ie Elk and deer.

****** will come in assorted lengths. and have a variety of tassels or fringe. The fancier, the more money. But a good pair will last a LONG time. You can see a cheaper pair on the man to the left. Short very straight fringe just cut into the base leather. The center rider has much more expensive pair, with longer fringe, custom sewing and pockets built in. The rider with his back to the photo is in Shotguns. See how the back of his leg is covered in the leather of his chaps, Where as ****** are usually open on the back side to reduce heat and weight.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Painted Horse, that shot looks like the Black Hills. Where was it taken?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We even have a gal who occassional rides with us in Indian leggin's. These are basically leather pants. But she rides bareback also and needs the extra grip to stay on and keeps horse hair & sweat from working it's way into areas it shouldn't be.










The fellow on the right eating stew from a can is wearing some well worn Shotgun chaps, but most of the rest of the group is in ******










Hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If the ****** are open in the back, do they cover your inner thighs? If not, how do they help you stay in the saddle?

I never thought of chaps. I thought they were for show, to keep real cowboys from getting their legs cut on cactus thorns, and to make you guys look cool.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

****** cover the inner thigh but are usually open on the back part of the thigh.
****** usually have three leather straps that you pull around and buckle.

Shotguns are like putting on a pair of pants.. Two tubes you push your foot down through. and they usually go all the way to your ankle vs ****** to your knees or just below.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Celeste said:


> I never thought of chaps. I thought they were for show, to keep real cowboys from getting their legs cut on cactus thorns, and to make you guys look cool.


That's what I use them for :lol:
If I'm not showing I just go without. Honestly haven't noticed feeling stickier with them on, but I guess going a few laps around the show pen isn't a great basis for comparison.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

If it was just for a better seat, I wouldn't wear them. They are to keep me warm, protect me when the bushes are dripping water from rain or snow and stop thorns and brush from tearing my jeans open









Sometimes our trails are overgrown


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have torn up plenty of pairs of jeans riding before!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have both ****** and full chaps, and agree with the previous poster who said that the chaps are great for cold, but otherwise a little constricting. The ****** are far more comfortable.
Neither are designed to help you stay in the saddle, but to protect your legs from weather and injury ie cactus or sharp branches.
If I were just trail riding and looking for that 'grip' to stay in the saddle, I would instead look for a saddle that had a suede seat and fenders. My first saddle was like this. Not necessarily high quality, but it did the job for trails, was relatively light, and boy, did you stick to it!
I wonder if the synthetic saddles do the same? I have never ridden in one.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

We like ****** too. The full length chaps seem to get in the way. If you really want a nice pair that will last you forever find a good leather worker in your area. You will pay $$ for nice custom ****** or chaps but you will never have to buy another pair if you take good care of them.

We wear them to protect our legs because we ride through a lot of brush and they keep you nice and warm. I never even thought about them helping you keep your seat...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I ride in ****** and really love them. Before my ****** I always had bruised legs and tore up all my comfortable (stretchy) jeans. Plus because the thigh straps are adjustable they actually fit me (I'm overweight and doubt I would fit into normal skinny-leg chaps). 

And I find they DO give me more grip. Especially because in winter I ride in unconventional riding apparel- sweatpants! Trying riding in sweatpants with vs. without ******. They do give you grip! Plus the sweatpants would never stay in one piece without them. And they really cut the wind chill off your legs. I'm a fan for sure!

The only time I tend not to wear them is in the hottest part of the summer. I have found one disadvantage- being a girl they do make stopping to pee more awkward. My new horse took advantage of that one time and made a run for home. But that is a whole 'nuther story! :lol:


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Celeste said:


> All you western riders just convinced me that I need to buy some chaps. So specifically, what type should I buy? Anybody have *links* to specific sites that I can click and order? I don't need show chaps. I want something that will hold my fat rear on the slippery horse. Cool looking would be good as well.


This thread caught my eye because I ended up breaking out my chaps for a ride the other night. When the cold wind is blowing, they definitely help.

As others have mentioned, the intended purpose of chaps is to protect your legs, not to help stay in the saddle. However, the right kind of chaps can also have the side effect of a little more grip.

With this in mind, I would personally advise against batwing style chaps. They usually only cover the outside of the leg and there isn't much on the saddle side. My limited experience with ****** are the same - they usually seem to be shorter batwings.

You should probably look to shotgun chaps. The suede ones (like the ones linked in the first response to this topic) tend to be inexpensive and will give you the extra grip you are looking for.

If you are considering another style that doesn't fully wrap you leg, you should probably try them on first to make sure they give grip where you want. Remember that neither chaps or ****** will cover you "rear." 

Someone else mentioned a suede/roughout saddle. Another good alternative may be suede pants. These should give you lots of grip (rear included) and may be more easily found in a local store.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

For whatever reason my ****** do give me grip. They cover the inside of my thighs and I find that helps a lot. I ride in slick-seat saddle too. But I don't miss the grip on my seat. But on the inside of my thighs it really helps. Leather on leather gives a much better grip than leather on jeans. Mine aren't suede. I have never had a pair of suede so I don't know if that makes them more or less grippy. Rubbing a little saddle soap into your saddle plus ****** REALLY gives you grip. I discovered this after conditioning one of my saddles. I stuck like I was wearing shorts on a vinyl car seat. :lol:


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> For whatever reason my ****** do give me grip. They cover the inside of my thighs and I find that helps a lot. I ride in slick-seat saddle too. But I don't miss the grip on my seat. But on the inside of my thighs it really helps. Leather on leather gives a much better grip than leather on jeans. Mine aren't suede. I have never had a pair of suede so I don't know if that makes them more or less grippy. Rubbing a little saddle soap into your saddle plus ****** REALLY gives you grip. I discovered this after conditioning one of my saddles. I stuck like I was wearing shorts on a vinyl car seat. :lol:


I didn't mean to discount your prior mention of ***** giving a grip. I think the important thing is to be very careful when purchasing sight unseen (i.e. online). Different styles, cuts and fits may or may not give desired grip.

Suede/roughout _should_ give better grip than just leather. Again, this depends on the product. Some leather is softer than other providing more grip. Other leather can be very smooth and provide less.

Interesting tip about the saddle soap. I will keep that in mind - although for the opposite reason. I ride a slick seat with jeans and like the ability to shift position in the saddle. I don't like too much stick.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Ray Holes saddle butter, love it! I have chaps but I feel like I am confined too much. I switched to ****** and like them a lot. I bought them at SoMoMule. There was a lady in my home state who made beautiful leather products but she has retired from it. Her work was like art.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> Interesting tip about the saddle soap. I will keep that in mind - although for the opposite reason. I ride a slick seat with jeans and like the ability to shift position in the saddle. I don't like too much stick.


Yeah, I like a little bit of stick, but that was too much!


----------

